# Drilling tip



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

The under water thing is an option, the cutting fluid/coolant we use at work is 99% water. Cutting oil is always good also.

A few more tips that should help:

If you're using a dremmel to "freehand" a small bit, choke up as short as possible. Make that drill bit as short as you can.

Spin that puppy as fast as you can.

Get out the eye loupe and inspect that drill point. We order these drills by the dozen, because 50% of them are not sharpened properly from the factory. You are looking for a scaled down version of a larger drill point. Many small bits have a center area that is WAY too large, this will not cut properly and result in too much cutting preasure. That leads to broken bits.


----------

